# Hi breeders



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Wasn't sure where to ask so here goes,: I was on working dogs.eu and saw a pup younger than mine that has a ZW number. So I went to the SV site and put in my pup's SZ number and got no ZW. So he has none. My dog is one in two weeks. This pup with a ZW number was about 9 months old at the present. So is this possible and how?
Thanks,
Paul
Balko von der Knapphohe


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A dog's ZW# is based off it's parents' hip scores, its own hip scores, and its progeny's hip scores. 

If nobody has entered your dog's parents hip scores into workingdogs.eu and if your dog hasn't had his hips scored or put in the system and he doesn't have offspring, no ZW# will show up on the website.

Or it may be that a dog's owners are responsible for entering its number into workingdogs.eu, like on pedigreedatabase.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks. It is the owner's responsibility to enter scores. But this pup was under a year old. They won't x ray a pup under one will they for the SV? Maybe someone was trying to make the pup look more impressive.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PaulH said:


> Thanks. It is the owner's responsibility to enter scores. But this pup was under a year old. They won't x ray a pup under one will they for the SV? Maybe someone was trying to make the pup look more impressive.


Before a dog gets x-rayed its zw score is calculated using the parents' scores.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

So who do I contact to get my boy calculated? 
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You can look up the current ZWs of the parents on the SV website. The litter ZW is just the average of the 2 numbers of the parents.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Get the scores for both the parents, then average them out and that is your dog's score until your dog has submitted X-rays for the a-stamps.

Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V.: Zuchtwert

I knew the ZW score of my pup before he was born. 

They do change periodically, I think it is done quarterly, so I check the parents every few months to get my dogs' current scores.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

So if dad is 63 and mom is 73, my guy is 68 until he is x rayed. We will see this summer.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Nice score


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Where was your puppy born? Is he registered with the SV?


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

He was born in Sassenberg, Germany and is reistered with the SV.
I am having the UScA send his xrays to the SV for evaluation.
Thanks for the education.
Paul
Balko von der Knapphohe


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I found him on the SV genetics CD. His ZW is 67 which is a nice number. The number could go up or down depending on how he x-rays. 

I see he is a JimBeam son.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you. He is a Jimbeam/Hesca von der kalten Hardt puppy. He is doing great in training. Hesca has been bred to a young stud who is going to be nice, Drago vom Patriot. But I want my next pup from other lines. A few years....


----------

